# Where do you go on a first date?



## LadyOnFire212 (Dec 10, 2020)

Where do you go on a first date? Is there a specific reason you chose the place?


----------



## ElizabethHarris (Feb 16, 2021)

A cafe or restaurant is a great place for first dates.


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Apr 8, 2021)

restaurant for dinner


----------



## stackescape (Apr 16, 2021)

mostly coffee dates, so you could to know each other more


----------



## Margaret1994 (Jun 1, 2021)

I was very young and we walked together across the park. It was pretty romantical.


----------



## steverock23 (Jul 23, 2022)

Please just ignore my location when I go on dating since I wear a t-shirt and the soda got on it.


----------

